# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  (حصري): الرد على البراك في تبرئته الشيخ ابن خنين من معارضة الدعوة.

## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد  لله الذي شرع لنا الأحكام وقررها، وأبان لنا طرق الحق وأوضحها، والصلاة  والسلام على نبيه محمدٍ الذي حث على الإنصاف وأمر به، ومقت التعصب والغلو  ونهى عنه، ثم أما بعد..
فقد وقفت على كتابٍ وضعه مؤلفه عبد العزيز بن ناصر  البراك في محاولة رفع وإعلاء وتبجيل الشيخ راشد بن محمد بن خنين وتبرئته من  عداوته ومخالفته لدعوة الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله.
وحقيقة وبعد القراءة لمحتوى هذا الكتاب قراءة متأنية  مدققة ألفيت واضعه قد أبان فيه عن تعصب مقيت بغيض قد أبعد معه كل البعد عن  الحق والإنصاف والبحث العلمي المؤصل!!
كيف وقد وضع على طرة كتابه قوله: (دراسة تحليلية للوثائق والنصوص)!!  فلما اطلعت على هذه الوثائق والنصوص وجد أن أكثرها دليلٌ عليه لا له، فقد  حاول ليّ أعناقها ليّاً حتى توافق غايته ومراده من وضع هذا الكتاب! لكن  هيهات هيهات أن يطمس الحق الواضح بمجرد الدعاوى، ولا أعلم مع هذا الوضوح  كيف ساغ للمؤلف أن يقدم على إثبات أمرٍ بأدلة عامةٍ محتملةٍ ليست نصاً ولا  قطعاً، ولكن الإجابة تجدها عند المؤلف نفسه؛ فالله أعلم بغايته ودافعه  وهدفه من تأليف هذا الكتاب الذي خالف به إجماع القريب والبعيد عن الشيخ  راشد بن محمد بن خنين؛ وأنه كان مخالفاً لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب،  أو أقله لبعض مضامينها؛ وأخص مسألة الاستغاثة والزيارة ونحوها.
ولعل المؤلف يجيب على هذا التساؤل بكل صدق وحيادية، فإن  الشيخ راشد بن خنين من بلدة (الدلم) التي منها مؤلف هذا الكتاب!! لكن الحق  أحق أن يتبع. فتأمل
فواقعاً هذا الصنيع من المؤلف في كتابه عبارة عن حمية  لأهل الخرج عامة، والدلم خاصة، في محاولة منه لتبرئة ساحتهم من المخالفة  والعداوة للدولة والدعوة، وكأن التاريخ مضنونٌ معمّى لا يمكن الاطلاع عليه  والوقوف على أنه كان في الخرج والدلم أيضاً معارضين ومخالفين ومعادين؛  فسبحان الله عندما يحضر التعصب!!!

وبإذن الله تعالى في هذه العجالة سأفند ما قاله المؤلف  وقرره واعتمده وكأنه الحق الذي لا يعتريه الباطل، والقرآن المنزل الذي لا  يغيره الجاهل.
وقبل الشروع في الرد والتوضيح لابد وأن أقول كلمة حقٍ  لا تنكر، وأن الشيخ راشد بن محمد بن خنين رحمه الله شيخٌ عالمٌ فقيهٌ فاضلٌ  ذو بلاغة وشغف على الطلب، أفاد واستفاد؛ لكن من الذي يكمل من البشر؟!!
* قال المؤلف في أول مقدمته لكتابه([1]): (والمعلومات  المتوفرة عن هذا العالم الشهير، والمحدث الضليع في علم الحديث، والأديب  العالم باللغة العربية نظما ونثرا؛ أقول إن المعلومات المتوفرة عن هذا  الشيخ شحيحة).
أقول: لا ننكر علم الشيخ رحمه الله، لكن ننكر عليك أنت  هذا الاطراء المبالغ فيه والذي استفدته من سجع تلميذه الشيخ عثمان بن سند  المتكلف لما أن ترجم لشيخه ابن خنين في كتابه "سبائك العسجد"، فعالمٌ بهذه  الصفات العظيمة التي وصفتها به _ والذي يخاله القارئ الذي لم يقف على اسمه  أنه وصفٌ لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _ كيف من الممكن أن تكون عنه المعلومات  والمصادر شحيحة؟!!
طبعاً كل هذا من تهويلات ابن سندٍ السجعية ولا يخفى هذا  على بصير عارف. وقد قلنا مراراً وتكرار بأن الشيخ ابن خنين لا ينكر علمه،  ولكن لا يرفع فوق قدره. فتبنه

([1]) انظر ص7 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد هذا مباشرة([1]): (بل إن ما وجدته مكتوباً عنه من معلومات قليلة كانت مجانبة للصواب ولا تستند على وثيقة مكتوبة، أو نص تاريخي معاصرٌ له، يستنبط منه موقف الشيخ راشد بن خنين من الدعوة الإصلاحية التي قام بها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ إذ كان معاصراً له).
أقول: هذه المجانبة للصواب التي ذكرتها إنما هي بزعمك أنت، فأنت أصلاً لم تؤلف هذا الكتاب إلا لتبين هذا الأمر؛ فليس بمستغربٍ أن تقول هذا الكلام!!
وهو بهذا يريد أن يقول أن الوثائق التي جمعتها والنصوص التي وقفت عليها تنسف ما كان مجمعاً عليه في السابق حول الشيخ ابن خنين!! وأن موقفه سليمٌ من الدعوة الإصلاحية.
وسيقف القارئ الكريم على ضعف وتهافت هذه الوثائق والنصوص التي استدل بها المؤلف في اثبات مزاعمه التي قلب بها إجماع الناس قريبهم وبعيدهم في حق الشيخ ابن خنين.. وثائق ليست ذات صلى بالموضوع، ونصوصٌ عامة لا يمكن أن يستدل بها لتقرير أمرٍ خاصٍ خالف فيه المستدل الإجماع!!
بل سيقف القارئ على أن الشيء الذي نفاه المؤلف؛ وهو قوله (ولا تستند على وثيقة مكتوبة أو نص تاريخي) هو تدليسٌ وشوشرة يريد أن يمشيها على الناس ظناً منه أن القارئ ساذج العقل، فقير المعلومات، لن يقدر على كشف تدليسه هذا.
بل ما رأي القارئ الكريم إذا كانت الوثائق والنصوص التاريخية موجودة؛ وأنها بكلام تلامذة الشيخ ابن خنين نفسه!! والمؤلف يعلم هذا، وقد ذكر هذه النصوص عنهم، لكنها لم تعجبه لأنها تنسف رأيه وفكرته التي من أجلها ألف هذا الكتاب!! وسيأتي بيانها وذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى لاحقاً.

([1]) انظر ص7 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد هذا الكلام مباشرة([1]) واصفاً المعلومات المكتوبة عن الشيخ في المصادر: (فجاءت هذه المعلومات مشوشة وغامضة، وسجلت عنه مواقف غير صحيحة وصلت إلى حد قولهم أنه كان معارضا للدعوة الاصلاحية ورحل من بلده الأحساء).
أقول: هذا الكلام الذي لم يرق لك هو الذي جعلك أصلا تقوم بتسطير هذا الكتاب، وأنا حقيقة لا أعلم لماذا هذا الجزم والتأكيد والتصريح والمخالفة لما أجمع عليه الناس؛ تلامذته المقربين قبل غيرهم الأبعدين؟!!
ولكن سبق أن قلت هذه الإجابة تجدها عند المؤلف يحتفظ بها؛ لعله أن يفصح عنها بكل صدقٍ وشفافية.
معلومات مشوشة وغامضة لأنها لم ترق لك ولم تتقبلها؛ فلم ترد تصديقها.
ناهيك عن أن المسجل لهذه المواقف هم تلامذة الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله، أمثال الشيخ عثمان بن سند، والشيخ محمد بن خاتم الإحسائي، فهل أصدقك أنت أيها المعاصر والذي أعلم أن مؤلفك هذا لعرض شخصي، وأكذب تلامذة الشيخ الذين عاصروه وعرفوه وخبروه وأخذوا عنه؟!!!

([1]) انظر ص7 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد هذا([1]): (عندئذ عزمت على البحث في سيرة هذا الشيخ العلم متتبعا ما كتب عنه، ثم قمت بعد ذلك بدراسة الوثائق التي كتبها... وبعد ذلك قمت بمسح شامل للنصوص التاريخية المعاصرة لكلا الشيخين...).
أقول: سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى بيان كل هذا الكلام في ثنايا الكتاب، وتوضيح أن هذه الوثائق التي درسها، والنصوص التي مسحها لا تفيده شيئاً ولم تأت بجديد، إنما هي محاولة منه لتضخيم الأمر وتهويله وتمشيته على عقول القراء ظناً منه أنهم لا يفقهون ولا يميزون!!

([1]) انظر ص7 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد أن حكى ما تحصل عليه من الباحث الفاضل آل عصفور الإحسائي([1]): (وأحسن ما كشفه لي؛ معلومة لو نشرت منذ زمن لاتضح لكثير من الباحثين والمؤلفين حقيقة موقف الشيخ راشد بن خنين من الدعوة الاصلاحية والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، حيث قال الشيخ راشد: "إن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب على حق" وهذا الرأي جاء ضمن رسالة من الشيخ راشد للشيخ ابن فيروز في الأحساء، وأثبتها الشيخ عبد الله بن سعد آل محمود منسكان رأس الخيمية، وهي مخطوطة بعنوان "تحذير أهل الإيمان عما تضمنته رسالة ابن فيروز من البهتان").
أقول: هو بهذا قد طار فرحاً بأنه قد تحصل على أعظم حلٍ لهذا اللغز والأمر الذي يحاول تقريره، وما علم المؤلف أن هذا المستند الذي تحصل عليه هو دليلٌ عليه لا له، ولكنها العصبية العمياء، والتدليس والتضليل، لكن هيهات هيهات.
أولاً: قد بتر المؤلف النص هنا في المقدمة ليدلس على القارئ ويغرس في عقله مراده وغايته، بينما في ثنايا الكتاب قد ذكر النص كاملاً، والذي على فرض التسليم بصحته هو دليلٌ عليه لا له. وسيأتي توضيح هذا في محله إن شاء الله.
ثانياً: هل الاستشهاد بالمجاهيل الذين لا يعرفون من الأمانة العلمية، والتحقيق العلمي المنهجي؟!! ومن ثم أجعل مثل هذا دليل؛ بل من أقوى الأدلة على ما أريد توصيله وبيانه للناس!!
من أنت يا عبد الله بن سعد آل محمود؟!
وما كتابه هذا المزعوم؟!
وما صحة ما فيه من معلومات؟!
ولماذا لم ينتشر هذا الكتاب بهذه الأهمية؟! فقد ردَّ كما جاء فيه على الشيخ ابن فيروز!!
فأثبت العرش ثم انقش، فكل هذا يجعلنا نشكك أصلاً بهذا الدليل القوي بزعم المؤلف، فإذا كان هذا أقوى أدلة المؤلف فما بالك بباقي الأدلة التي استند إليها؟!
على أنك أيها القارئ الكريم ستقف فيما بعد بإذن الله على أن صاحب هذا الكتاب _ أعني المحمود _ قد أثبت عداوة الشيخ ابن خنين للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومخالفته له، لكن المؤلف لم يشر إلى هذا لا من قريب ولا من بعيد؛ فإنه سينسف قوة دليله هذا. فتأمل

([1]) انظر ص8 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد هذا الكلام مباشرة([1]): (عندئذٍ اتضحت لدي الرؤية، وانزاح غبش الرأي المبني على الظنون والأوهام، ولازم أقلام الكتاب والباحثين مدة طويلة وهم يرددون رأيا وحداً؛ وهو أن الشيخ راشد بن خنين كان معارضاً للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وعليه فقد رحل من بلده إلى الأحساء، وهذا خطأ فادح كما ستلاحظه عند قراءة هذا البحث كاملا).
أقول: قد قرأت البحث كاملاً، وقد وجدت الخطأ الفادح هو تصدرك لتأليف هذا الكتاب الذي خالف الإجماع القائم بلا دليلٍ منك ولا برهان، فتأتي بكل صفاقةٍ فترمي الآخرين بأنهم أخطأوا؛ بل وخطأً فادحاً لما أن قالوا ان الشيخ ابن خنين كان ممن يعارض الدعوة الإصلاحية!! وأنت الوحيد الذي على صواب!
سبحان الله! بهذه الأدلة الواهية الضعيفة انزاح الغبش والظنون والأوهام السابقة، كلام تلامذة الشيخ المعاصرين له العارفين به ظنون وأوهام، واستنتاجاتك أنت المبنية على أدلة ضعيفة متهالكة هي الصواب الصحيح الذي لا يقبل النقاش!!

([1]) انظر ص8 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد هذا([1]): (أما قصيدة الشيخ القافيّة والتي رأى بعض الكتاب أنها موجهة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ فهذا غير صحيح، فالقصيدة ليست في الرد على الدعوة ولم يذكر فيها اسم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب).
أقول: لم يذكر أحد أنه وجهها إلى الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ بل هذا من كيسك أنت، وأتحداك أن تثبت أن هناك من أئمة الدعوة وعلماؤها وتلامذتهم من قال أن الشيخ ابن خنين قد وجه هذه القصيدة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وجعلها رداً عليه!
غايتها أنه ذكر جملة آداب فعرّج من جملة الآداب على آداب الزيارة ونحوها فأتى ذكر الرد والمعارضة عرضاً قاصداً به الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ودعوته في هذا الأمر بالذات، وهذا أمرٌ واضحٌ لا يحتاج إلى بيان، ولا ينكره أو يجهله او يصرفه عن هذا إلا مكابر، وهو الذي رد به من رد من العلماء على هذا الجزء من القصيدة. فتأمل
ثم من قال لك أن هذه القصيدة في الرد على الدعوة حتى تقوم بإنكار هذا القول وتقول (فالقصيدة ليست في الرد على الدعوة ولم يذكر فيها اسم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب)؟!!
ثم هل يلزم من الرد على شخصٍ ما ذكر اسمه؟! أم يكتفى بالتلميح والإيماء به لأسباب لا تجهل!!
فقول المؤلف (فهذا غير صحيح) إنما هو بنظرك أنت التي قصرته عن أن يكون ثاقبا، وليس بمستغرب هذا الاتهام الآخر من قبل المؤلف؛ فما ألف كتابه هذا إلا ليثبت ولو بلي النصوص والتدليس إلى تبرئة الشيخ ابن خنين من معارضة الدعوة أو بعض تقريراتها.
والغريب أن المؤلف يقرُّ أن هذه القصيدة قد حذف منها الأبيات التي تبين رد الشيخ ابن خنين ومعارضته لبعض تقريرات الدعوة والمتمثلة في مسألة التوسل والزيارة وأشباهها، وأنه وقف على القصيدة كاملة بلا حذف.
طبعاً ولا يخفى على القارئ الكريم أن النص الناقص للقصيدة هو مما كتبه الشيخ الصرامي كما سيأتي بإذن الله، وأن النص الكامل لها هو مما كتب في الأحساء وبقي فيها لم ينتشر. وفي هذا نكتةٌ مهمة لم يتبين لها المؤلف، أو أنه تبين ذلك وأعرض عنه.
فنحن لا ننكر أن القصيدة مليئة بالزهد والآداب والأمر بالمعروف ونحو هذا، لكن لا تنكر أنت أنها ردت أيضاً على أمرٍ لم يكن يحارب عنه وينافح في وقته سوى الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله؛ وهو مسألة التوسل والزيارة وشد الرحل. فتنبه
وإلا فما معنى قول الشيخ ابن خنين في قصيدته:
وكن قاصدا بالسير منك زيارة * لمن حالها رغما لأنف المماذقفمن قال لا تشدد رحالك نحوه * على القصد بل في ضمن شيء مطابقفقد خالف الإجماع منه ضلالة * فسحقا لمن يتبع ضلالة مارقويعلم الله تعالى لو أحضرت أصغر طالب علمٍ من طلابنا لعرف من هو المعني المقصود بهذه الأبيات!!
ثم يأتي المؤلف ويقول: (فالقصيدة ليست في الرد على الدعوة، ولك يذكر فيها اسم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب)!!!
نعم ليست رداً على الدعوة بمضمونها العام، لكنه رد في أثنائها على بعض تقريرات الدعوة التي أفنى الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عمره في توضيحها للناس، وهل تعتقد أن الشيخ ابن خنين بهذه السذاجة التي تريده معها أن يذكر اسم الشيخ محمد في أثناء قصيدته؟! وهل يلزم أصلاً أن يذكره باسمه في حين أنه ذكر صراحةً انتقاد منهجه ودعوته التي أفنى عمره في توضيحها؟!
أم أن هذا من أساليبك في التدليس والاستخفاف بعقول القراء، والذي أصبح واضحاً ملموساً في كتابك هذا!

([1]) انظر ص8 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد ذلك([1]): (أما الوريقات الأربع المسماة تاريخ ابن خنين فهي دليل آخر على صحة ما ذهب إليه هذا البحث من عدم وجود خلاف بين الشيخين).
أقول: يعلم الله تعالى أني أردت أن أقف على هذا الدليل الذي يؤيد صحة ما ذهب إليه من خلال هذه الورقات المنسوبة فلم أجد!!
وهو يريد من هذا الكلام أن هذه الورقات قد أتى فيها ذكر آل سعود والكلام على نسبهم ولم يذكرهم الشيخ بشرٍّ إطلاقا في أثنائه = أن هذا يفيد بلا شك _ بزعمه هو _ أنه لم يكن أيضاً عدواً للشيخ ودعوته، فعدم عداوته للدولة يساوي عدم عداوته للشيخ لارتباطهما!!!
سبحان الله ما هذا الكلام الهزيل الذي لا يجرؤ على أن يقرره مبتدئ في علم التاريخ.
بل أزيد القارئ الكريم أيضاً أن هذه الورقات لم تتأكد نسبتها إلى الشيخ ابن خنين أصلاً كما هو معروف مشهور، والمؤلف نفسه أخبر بهذا في أثناء كتابه!!
فكيف يكون هذا الدليل المشكوك فيه: (دليل آخر على صحة ما ذهب إليه هذا البحث من عدم وجود خلاف بين الشيخين) كما قال المؤلف!!
وقد تعرض لهذا الكلام في متابه أيضا فيما بعد([2])، وسيأتي فيما بعد الكلام على هذا.

([1]) انظر ص8 من الكتاب.

([2]) انظر ص77 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف([1]): (كما أوردت جميع الحقائق التي تزيل اللبس والقول بودن علم لتتضح حقيقة هذا الشيخ العلم).
أقول: قد سبق بيان حال هذه الحقائق، أما الجديد هنا فهو الاتهام الجديد للآخرين بأنهم جهالٌ ويتكلمون بلا علمٍ!! ويبقى هو وحده المحقق الذي يتكلم بعلم! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

([1]) انظر ص9 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم يكشف المؤلف شيئاً من هدفه وغايته من تأليف هذا الكتاب فيقول: (كما أسهم هذا البحث في إبراز علم من أعلام الخرج في الدلم، ممن طمست سيرته فترة طويلة، وشابها ما شابها من افتراء وتهميش للرجل).
وكأنه نسي نفسه بالتعبير فسطر ما في قلبه رغماً عنه!
وما زال مستمراً في الجزم والتطبيل لكتابه هذا وأن ما فيه قرآن منزل لا يقبل المناقشة أو الاعتراض أو الشك، بل ويضيف تهمة جديدة أخرى؛ وهي (الافتراء) وكأن العلماء السابقين من تلامذة الشيخ وغيرهم ممن أجمع على ذلك مفترون كذابون لم يصدقوا في شأن الشيخ!! سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم.
ثم لا أعلم من الذي طمس سيرة الشيخ ابن خنين كما يدعيه المؤلف؛ وهي مسطرة مبثوثة يعرف علمه وقدره القاصي والداني؟! أليس هذا من التهويش والتشويش والتهويل؟!

إلى هنا انتهى الرد على مبحث المقدمة للمؤلف التي قدم بها لكتابه، وسيأتي بإذن الله تعالى الرد على بقية مباحث الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* قال المؤلف في مبحث مولد الشيخ([1]): (لم يتفق الكتاب على تاريخ محدد لمولد الشيخ راشد بن خنين، فالغالب يشيرون إلى ذلك بقولهم أنه ولد في العقد الثاني من القرن الثاني عشر بدون تحديد.
ولكن عندما وقفت على مقولته في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب تأكد لي أنه أكبر سناً من الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بأكثر من عشر سنوات؛ وذلك عندما قال في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب: "والله إنما جاء به محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو الحق ولكن ما ينبغي ان يقودنا إليه رجلٌ من أحداثنا سناً ونحن بهذه المنزلة".
وعليه فقد قدرت مولده في 1106هـ ووفاته عام 1206هـ عن عمرٍ يناهز المائة عام).
أقول في هذا الكلام من المغالطات والأخطاء ما يعلمه إلا الله تعالى!
أولاً: لم يعرف أصلاً تاريخ مولد الشيخ ابن خنين حتى يتفق الكتّاب عليه أو يختلفوا! فلم تأت بجديد في كلامك هذا إلا أنك تحاول إخراج نفسك بصفة الباحث الذي وقف على شيء لم يقف عليه غيرك!! وإلا أعطني عالماً واحداً ذكر مولد الشيخ ابن خنين تحديداً؛ ولن تجد.
ثانياً: أن المؤلف أعطى لخيال التفكير مجالاً واسعاً في تحديد عمر الشيخ ابن خنين، فأخذ يسبح في بحر بنيّات أفكاره معتمداً على نقلٍ مجهولٍ من كتابٍ ومؤلف مجهولين لا يعرف عنهما شيئا، وبعض التخرصات والاستنتاجات الهزيلة الضعيفة التي بنى عليها رأيه الغريب هذا في تحديد عمر الشيخ.
فقد ذكرنا فيما سبق أن هذا النص هو من الكتاب المريب المشكوك في صحته والذي ألفه كما ذكر هو عبد الله آل محمود الذي لا يعرف من هو، ثم يأتي المؤلف فيجعل نص هذا الكتاب بمنزلة نص القرآن وحاشا كتاب الله؛ فيعتمده بلا تورع ولا تدقيق ولا اعتبار.. فأثبت العرش ثم انقش أيها المؤلف، أثبت صحة وسلامة هذا الكتاب ثم اعتمد النقل منه والاستدلال.
ثم يأتي كعادته في هذا الكتاب من الجزم والتأكيد والثبوت واليقين؛ فيقول: (ولكن عندما وقفت على مقولته في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب تأكد لي أنه أكبر سناً من الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بأكثر من عشر سنوات) فيا سبحان الله هنا تتأكد من عمر الشيخ من خلال كلامٍ لم تثبت صحة نسبته وصدق قائله ثم بعدها بسطر تنفي هذا التأكد بالتقدير؛ فتقول: (وعليه فقد قدرت مولده في 1106هـ ووفاته عام 1206هـ عن عمرٍ يناهز المائة عام)!!
وقد قلت سابقاً أن المؤلف في كتابه هذا يفتقد إلى البحث والتحقيق العلميين.
انظر كيف جعل الشيخ ابن خنين معمراً وأن له مائة سنة وهو يعلم علم اليقين من خلال بحثه هذا أن الشيخ لم يصل جزماً إلى هذا السن بلا شك، ولكن ما أفعل أنا بمن فقد المصداقية من أجل التعصب لشخص أو بلد.
بل الذي عليه علماء أهل التاريخ والنسب المحققون البحّاثون أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله أكبر عمراً من الشيخ راشد بن خنين رحمه الله.
والمؤلف هنا في كتابه لم يتبنى هذا القول؛ وأن الشيخ ابن خنين أكبر من الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بطريقة البحث العلمي والتدقيق والتنقيب والمقارنة والإرجاع، إنما كان معتمده نقلاً مجهولاً لا يعلم صدقه، وحدساً وتقديراً لا يقبل طرحه.
وسيأتي أن من أدلة المؤلف الواهية في إثبات ما يقرره بشأن الشيخ ابن خنين وتبرئته أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لم يذكره في رسائله التي رد بها على خصوم الدعوة، وما تنبه المؤلف أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان أصغر من أن تكون له كلمة أو رأي أو خصومة في ذلك الوقت، فلذك لم يتكلم هو أصلاً في نقد الدعوة الإصلاحية حتى يرد عليه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب.. فلا أدري هل تنبه المؤلف لهذا أم تعامى عنه.
بل وسيأتي معنا أن من أدلته الواهية أيضاً أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب والشيخ راشد بن خنين قد أخذا على الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف الإحسائي؛ وهو يريد بهذا أن يبين أنهما قرينين متقاربين إلى حدٍ ما في العمر، وما علم المؤلف أن أخذ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب من الشيخ ابن عبد اللطيف كان في وقتٍ مبكرٍ جداً قبل اخذ الشيخ ابن خنين عنه بمدة إبان رجوعه من رحلته الأولى لطلب العلم رحمه الله، وقد أشار المؤلف إلى هذا الأمر ولكنه سكت عنه وكأن الأمر لا يهم، ولا ألومه فإنه بهذا ستتغير الصورة التي رسمها للشيخ ابن خنين!! 
وسيأتي إن شاء الله مزيد بيان لهذا.
ثالثاً: هل عالمٌ جليل القدر والمنزلة مثل الشيخ راشد بن خنين يمكن أن يصدر منه مثل هذا الكلام الهزيل الضعيف الذي هو مثلبةٌ في حقه (والله إنما جاء به محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو الحق ولكن ما ينبغي ان يقودنا إليه رجلٌ من أحداثنا سناً ونحن بهذه المنزلة)!!
شيخ بمنزلة ابن خنين يعرف أن الحق أين هو ومن ثم يتركه من أجل سفاسف وخزعبلات من أن عمري أكبر من صاحب الحق فلن آخذ بهذا الحق لصغر سن قائله، أو أن منزلتي وقدري كبيرين فلا آخذ من ناقص القدر وإن كان الحق معه!!!
يعلم الله تعالى أن هذا الكلام مزور ملفقٌ على الشيخ ابن خنين لم يقله ولم يتلفظ به بحول الله وقوته.
رابعاً: بالنسبة لوفاة الشيخ فكذلك هي كولادته؛ لم يجزم بها بشيء، لكن هناك نصٌ مهم يمكن من خلاله أن نحدد تقريباً هذه الوفاة، مما يعطينا نسبةً كبيرةً أن الشيخ رحمه الله كانت وفاته في سنٍ لا يصل معه بأن يوصف بالمعمر إطلاقاً، بل يمكن أن يستشف أن وفاته كانت وله من العمر ما بين السبعين إلى الثمانين لا يتجاوز ذلك.
فقد قال الأستاذ البحّاثة المؤرخ راشد بن عساكر في أثناء تحقيقه لكتاب جبر بن سيار "نبذة مختصرة في أنساب أهل نجد"([2]): (والشيخ ابن خنين لم يعاصر جبر، لأن الشيخ راشد توفي في الزبارة، ويبدو أن وفاته كانت في سنة 1206هـ أو قريباً منها، حيث اطلعت على أحد كتبه كُتبَ عليها: ثم انتقل إلى نوبة الفقير إلى الله تعالى... بتاريخ 1206هـ من تركة راشد بن خنين. مخطوط كتاب "النهاية لابن الأثير برقم 730/86 من مجموعة الإفتاء...).

([1]) انظر ص11 من الكتاب.

([2]) انظر ص131 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال بعد ذلك([1]): (أما حرصه على اقتناء الكتب فقد حرص على ذلك في وقتٍ مبكر من عمره، فقد تملك كتاباً في الفقه الحنفي وعمره 37 عاماً؛ أي في عام 1143هـ بالشراء الشرعي كما هو مثبت على غلاف الكتاب).
أقول: سبحان الله وهل عمر 37 سنة يمكن أن يكون عمراً مبكراً لإنسان يطلب العلم وسبيله؟!! بأصغر من هذا السن يتقلدون القضاء غفر الله لك!!
لكن هذا الوهم ناتجٌ عن ذلك الاستنتاج والتقدير الفاسد الذي تقدم من المؤلف، وتقدم الرد عليه وبيانه.
وأمر آخر؛ أن هذا التأريخ الذي رقمه المؤلف يحتاج إلى تثبت وتدقيق نظر؛ فإن التاريخ في الأصل الخطي لا يكاد يتميز، ويحتمل عدة تواريخ. فتأمل

([1]) انظر ص13 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم ذكر في مبحث ما كتب عن الشيخ([1]) ما سطره تلميذ الشيخ؛ عثمان بن سند وسجعه في كتابه "سبائك العسجد" عن الشيخ ابن خنين وأخباره وأحواله، ولم يتعرض لأي كلمة تنسف رأيه الذي تبناه في الشيخ مما عارضها كلام الشيخ ابن سند وهو تلميذ الشيخ ابن خنين العارف به، والواقف على أخباره وأحواله، ناهيك عن أنه مؤرخٌ معروفٌ تسطير الأحداث وتوثيقها ديدنه وشغله.
فقد أخبر الشيخ ابن سند رحمه الله أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله قد توفي في بلدة "الزبارة" في قطر الآن، ولم يتكلم المؤلف عن هذا الأمر ببنت كلمة!!
وسيأتي بإذن الله تعالى أن تلميذ الشيخ الآخر الواقف على أحواله وأخباره وهو الشيخ ابن خاتم الإحسائي أفاد أيضا أن الشيخ ابن خنين توفي في بلدة الزبارة.
فلا أدري هل أصدقك أن أيها المؤلف وأنت لم تأت بدليلٍ واحد يفيد اعتراضك على هذا الأمر، وأن الشيخ إنما توفي في الأحساء، أم أصدق تلامذة الشيخ الواقفين عليه والحاضرين وفاته والعالمين بأخباره؟!!
طبعاً أساس هذا الاعتراض هو وثائق لم يعرف المؤلف الاستدلال بها، وسيأتي تفنيد هذا الأمر بإذن الله تعالى.
يقول الشيخ ابن سند في "سبائك العسجد"([2]): (نقلته القدرة الربانية، والحكمة الأزلية الصمدانية من نجد البلدة المعنية، بقول خير البرية، إلى الزبارة من أرض قطر، وحط فيها رحله وقرّ).
وقال في موضع آخر([3]): (وأما ابن خنين الطائر ذكره في الخافقين، النازل من المجد والزين منزلة الرأس والعينن فإنه قدم الزبارة وهي في غاية العمارة).. ثم ذكر بعد أن تكلم وأفاض في أخباره أنه توفي بتلك البلدة؛ أعني الزبارة؛ فقال([4]): (فما زال يفيد، ويجدد ما درس ويعيد... إلى أن خرج من وجاره، وبان عن أهله وجاره، إلى البلدة التي هو فيها راشد، وأحمد فيها الزند والساعد، وجف منه العود، وأتى عليه الحمام الموعود...).
فبان من هذه النقولات عن تلميذ الشيخ رحمه الله العارف به والواقف على حاله أمور:
أولها: أنه قدم الزبارة في مرحلة أخيرة من تنقلاته رحمه الله، بحيث أنها كانت آخر مطافٍ طافه في هذه الدنيا، وهذا كلام متثبتٌ واقفٌ مطلعٌ على حال الشيخ.
ثانياً: أن الشيخ كانت وفاته في هذه البلدة الأخيرة التي قدم إليها؛ وهي بلدة "الزبارة"، وهذا قول متثبتٍ عارفٍ مطلعٍ أيضا على حال الشيخ.
بل يضيف الشيخ ابن سند أن الوجيه أحمد بن رزق قد تكفل بأهله وولده في بلدة الزبارة؛ فقال([5]): (ولما حبرت فيه المراثي، ونزف عليه دمع الموالي والراثي، أشفق أولاده من الضيعة؛ إذ لا مال لهم ولا ضيعة، إلا نوال أحمد المرسل على والدهم، القائم حياته مقام طارفهم وتالدهم...).
فهذا كلامٌ من شخصٍ قد وقف على كل هذا بعينه وعاصره، فلا أدري هل أصدقك أيها المؤلف الذي لم يستند على كلامه بأي دليل علمي أو منهج تأصيلي، أم أصدق من عاين وشاهد ووقف على كل هذا؟!!
ويقول الشيخ محمد بن خاتم الإحسائي في أثناء إجازته للشيخ العلامة عيدروس بن عمر الحبشي؛ وتعديده لأشياخه الذين أخذ عنهم؛ قال([6]): (أول مشايخي: مولانا المرحوم الشيخ راشد بن خنين العائذي النجدي الحنفي. خرج محمد بن عبد الوهاب النجدي المبتدع في وقته، فعاداه وحذر الناس من بدعته، ثم هاجر إلى الحسى، ومات في "قطر" بلد بني عتبه).
وسيأتي بإذن الله تعالى مزيد بيان حول هذا النص المهم الموثق؛ فإن المؤلف ينكره كعادته لأنه ينسف فكرته التي استنتجها!!
والسبب في عدم أخذ المؤلف لقول هذين العالمين وغيرهم هو أنه يعتبرهم (جهلة، واهمين، مفترين، لا علم عندهم، كذبة) فهذه الصفات التي وصف بها كل من خالفه في مقدمة كتابه، وقد بينا كل هذا في معرض الرد على مقدمته.

([1]) انظر ص17 من الكتاب.

([2]) انظر ص147 من الكتاب.

([3]) انظر ص151 من الكتاب.

([4]) انظر ص161 من الكتاب.

([5]) انظر ص164 من الكتاب.

([6]) انظر عقد اليواقيت الجوهرية ج1/ص792 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* فبماذا رد المؤلف كلام الشيخ محمد بن خاتم الإحسائي؛ إليك ما قال في مبحث الشيخ راشد في كتب التراجم([1]): (إن ورود تلك المعلومة من الشيخ ابن خاتم عن شيخه الشيخ راشد بن خنين لا تدل عليها وثيقة مكتوبة، أو نص تاريخي متداول، إنما اختلاق بعد وفاة الشيخ راشد.
كما أنه لو كانت تلك معلومة صحيحة لوجدت الرسائل المتبادلة وفيها ما يدل على ذلك بعد وفاة الشيخ، وقد بيعت تركته من الكتب كما مر بنان إنما هي كعادة العلماء الكبار عندما يختلفوا؛ لا يعنف أحدهم الآخر لن كل منهم عنده دليله).
أقول: قف على هذا التبجح العلني من المؤلف والتنقص من العلماء ومحاولة وصفهم بأقبح الأوصاف، ولا غرو فهذا منهجه في كتابه كله لمحاولة الإلزام بفكرته ورأيه الذي خالف به إجماع العلماء!! قال: (إنما هو اختلاق)!! سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم، أين الأدب يا هذا.
المؤلف يعتبر كلام الشيخ محمد بن خاتم اختلاق وافتراء لأنه لم يوجد _ بزعمه _ وثيقة مكتوبة أو نص تاريخي متداول، وكأنه هو قد أتى بوثيقة مكتوبة أو بنص تاريخي يفيد ويقرر ما يلزم الناس به في كتابه هذا!!
هذا الثبت العظيم الذي ورد فيه هذا الكلام هو ثبت الشيخ العلامة الحبيب عيدروس بن عمر الحبشي المتوفى سنة 1314هـ، ثبتٌ مشهور معروفٌ جليل القدر والمكانة عند علماء الحديث([2])، لا يخفى قدره ومكانته إلا على جاهلٍ أو مكابر.
قد خدمه الأخ البحّاثة المؤرخ محمد بن أبي بكر بن عبد الله باذيب أيما خدمة، فقد قام بتحقيقه على ثلاث نسخٍ خطية صحيحة لا يعتريها شك.
قال العلامة عيدروس الحبشي في ثبته هذا يصف أشياخه الذين أجازوه([3]): (وأخذت بالإجازة مكاتبة عن الشيخ الإمام المتفنن في جميع العلوم، المحقق في جميع المذاهب والرسوم، شيخ مشايخنا محمد بن خاتم بن عبد الرحمن الإحسائي، كاتبته إلى بلده "مسكت" من أرض عمان أطلب الإجازة...).
فيأتي هذا المؤلف فينسف هذا كله لمجرد ورود معلومة تضاد وتهدم كل ما يتبناه ويحاول الإلزام به، بدعوى ماذا؟! لم ترد وثيقة أو نص تاريخي يؤيد هذا!!
وهل يلزم التوثيق والكتابة؟! كيف وقد وثق وكتب واشتهر! فتأمل
ثم قوله (كما أنه لو كانت تلك معلومة صحيحة لوجدت الرسائل المتبادلة وفيها ما يدل على ذلك بعد وفاة الشيخ) هو إلزام بما لا يلزم، فليس شرطاً أنه عندما يكون بيني وبين فلانٍ ما من الناس عداوة أن أؤلف فيه أو أكتب عنه متنقصاً ساباً طاعنا!! لم يقل بهذا أحدٌ سواك، فكم من معارضٍ للدعوة لم يرد عنه أي رسالة واحدة لكنه اشتهر عنه واتصل، ومثل هذه الأمور تكون بالمشافهة والمناقلة أحرى وأدعى؛ فإن وجد مكتوب أكدها، وإن لم يوجد يبقى الوثوق بها من ثقة قائلها، ولا أعتقد أن قائل هذا من سفاسف القوم وسفهاؤهم. فتنبه
ومن الأخطاء الفادحة اتي وقع بها المؤلف أنه جعل كلام الشيخ ابن خاتم في حق شيخه إنما هو في كتابٍ له في تراجم أشياخه، وهذا خطأ فادحٌ لم يقله سوى المؤلف فقط.

ثم سأخبرك أيها القارئ الكريم بأمور تقف من خلالها على أن الشيخ ابن خنين قد عاش بجوٍ أهله كلهم من أعداء الدعوة الإصلاحية:
أولا: أشياخه، فأغلب أشياخه ممن كان معروفاً بعداوته وكلامه ونقضه للدعوة الإصلاحية، من أمثال الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف الإحسائي، والعلماء من آل الملا وغيرهم.
ثانياً: تلامذة الشيخ، فأغلبهم ممن عادى الدعوة وانتقدها وتكلم فيها، من أمثال عثمان بن سند، وعبد الله بن عثمان بن جامع، ومحمد بن خاتم الإحسائي وغيرهم.
ثالثاً: البلاد التي تنقل فيها الشيخ هي في الغالب بلاد المعارضين للدعوة الإصلاحية؛ كيف وقد عاش فيها وسكنها واستوطنها، مثل (الإحساء) و(والزبارة).
رابعاً: الوقف الذي أوقفه عليه الحاج بكر بن أحمد البصري من عائلة الملا في بلدة (الإحساء) هل هو لسواد عيني الشيخ، أم لأنه وافق غايته ومنهجه من عداء الدعوة الإصلاحية ونقدها؟!!
كل هذا تجاهله المؤلف في كتابه ولم يتعرض له إطلاقاً، وما ذلك إلا لأنه لن تروق له النتيجة التي سيتوصل إليها من خلال الجمع والمقارنة بين هذا كله.
ثم يأتي بعد هذا كله بكل برودٍ؛ فيقول: (إنما هي كعادة العلماء الكبار عندما يختلفوا؛ لا يعنف أحدهم الآخر لن كل منهم عنده دليله) ومتى تكلم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عن الشيخ ابن خنين أو رد عليه أو ناقشه أو تناظر معه في مسألة من المسائل؟!! سبحان الله
كل هذا من المؤلف عملية تلميع وتزيين لمواقف الشيخ ابن خنين في جهة الدعوة الإصلاحية، أو أقله في بعض مضامينها.
أصلاً عداء الشيخ ابن خنين ومعارضته لم تظهر إلا في فترة تعتبر شبه متقدمة لمّا أن ذهب إلى الأحساء وتأثر بعلمائها ومنهجهم أثناء الطلب، ثم لا يلزم أن يكون الشيخ راشد بن خنين من المتعصبين المجاهرين المؤلفين في هذا العداء والمعارضة. فتأمل
فكون الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لم يرد على الشيخ ابن خنين لا يعني هذا أنه لم يصدر شيء من الشيخ ابن خنين في حق الدعوة الإصلاحية شيئا؛ غايته أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لم يصل إليه من معارضة الشيخ ابن خنين شيء.

فلذلك قال شيخنا الشيخ العلامة عبد الله البسام في ترجمته للشيخ في كتابه عن علماء نجد: (ولما قام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بدعوته السلفية لم يرتح لها، ورأى أن ما يطبق فيها من النصوص الكريمة على جهال ذلك الزمن لا ينطبق عليهم، وإنما تطبق في حق من لا يدين بالرسالة المحمدية إطلاقا، أما هؤلاء الذين يعترفون بأصل الرسالة، فعملهم إما سائغ شرعا، وإما أنه لا يصل إلى درجة الخروج من الملة المحمدية، أو أنهم يعذرون لجهلهم، وبسبب هذا الخلاف منه جرى ترحيله من بلده إلى الإحساء الذي لم يدخل في ذلك الزمن تحت الحكم السعودي ولم تصل إليه الدعوة السلفية.
ولما وصل إلى الإحساء استقبله علماؤها بالحفاوة وأكرموه وعظموه، ورأوه غنيمة كبرى سيقت إليهم، فباحثه علماؤها واستفاد منه طلابها).
فقف على هذا الكلام من قبل الشيخ ابن بسام رحمه الله؛ وتجده هو عين الكلام السابق الذي سطرته لك سابقا في معرض الرد، والذي لم يرق للمؤلف، ويحاول جاهداً ومنذ فترة طويله أن يرده وينسفه بلا دليلٍ قاطع، أو برهان ساطع.
والطامة الكبرى أن يأتي المؤلف ويغير التاريخ المعروف المزبور المسطر؛ فيعلق في الحاشية على قول الشيخ البسام (وبسبب هذا الخلاف منه جرى ترحيله من بلده إلى الإحساء الذي لم يدخل في ذلك الزمن تحت الحكم السعودي) فيقول: (هذا الكلام غير صحيح، إذ بدأت العمليات العسكرية على الأحساء في عام 1198هـ بقيادة الأمير سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود حيث وصل إلى قرية العيون والشيخ راشد انتقل للأحساء مطلع عام 1200هـ)!!
أقول: بل كلامك هو المجانب المفارق للصواب والأمانة العلمية، ومازال هذا ديدنك في كل كتابك في محاولة منك لإلزام الناس بفكرتك التي نسجها خيالك!!
أولاً: لم تدخل الإحساء فعلاً في ذلك الوقت تحت الحكم السعودي، وكون الحملات العسكرية بدأت في ذلك الوقت لا يعني هذا الاستيلاء الكامل التام عليها، وهذا الأمر يعرفه أصغر طالب تاريخٍ مهتم.
ثانياً: أريد أن أعرف بالدليل القاطع البعيد عن الهراء والهرطقة والاستنتاجات الضعيفة أين وقفت على أن الشيخ راشد قد انتقل إلى الأحساء مطلع عام 1200هـ؟!! ووالله لن تقدر على اثبات هذا.
وسأخبر القارئ الكريم من أين أخذ المؤلف هذا الكلام،أخذه من قول الشيخ البسام (وقد ولي قضاء الدلم في فترات متقطعة ما بين 1162هـ إلى سنة 1200هـ) وهذا الكلام من الشيخ البسام رحمه مجرد ظن واجتهاد منه رحمه الله لم يعضده أي دليل قاطع يبينه.
بل قد نقل المؤلف في كتابه فتوى واردة للشيخ سنة 1200هـ وهو في بلدة الإحساء، وهذا يدل على أنه كان له زمنٌ فيها قبل هذا التاريخ حتى عرف واشتهر وأصبح مفزع المستفتين([4]). فتأمل

فخلاصة الأمر أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كان قد تقلد قضاء (الدلم) في فترات متقطعة ما بين عامي 1162-1176هـ، ثم لما أن أتت الدعوة السلفية وقام قائمها ولم يتوافق ومضامينها خرج إلى (الإحساء) فسكنها فترة من الزمن، حتى كان في تلك الفترة حال كونه في الأحساء يتردد بين فينة وأخرى إلى بلده الدلم، حتى استقر به المطاف في آخر أمره في بلدة (الزبارة) فاستوطنها إلى أن توفي بها رحمه الله.
والمؤلف لم يرض بهذا الكلام، وأن الشيخ توفي ببلدة الزبارة، وأنه إنما توفي ببلد الإحساء، ومستنده بهذا هو ما ذكره الشيخ البسام رحمه الله بقوله: (عاد المترجم من الزبارة إلى الأحساء فتوفي فيه نحو عام 1220هـ) وهذا الكلام من الشيخ رحمه الله ينقصه التثبت والتدقيق والدليل القاطع، فلم أجد هذا الكلام إلا عنده رحمه الله تعالى؛ فأخذه المؤلف على عواهنه بلا سبرٍ ولا تتبع وجعله هو القول الفصل الذي لا يبدل ولا يغير!!
واكبر دليلٌ على وهم هذا القول وعدم الاعتداد به أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كانت وفاته قبل هذا التاريخ بخير، فما قول المؤلف بالنص الذي نقله عن الأستاذ البحّاثة العساكر لما أن بين أنه أتى على طرة كتاب وقف عليه هو قول: (ثم انتقل إلى نوبة الفقير إلى الله تعالى... بتاريخ 1206هـ من تركة راشد بن خنين).
فلا أدري حقيقة لماذا هذا التعمد بقلب الحقائق والتعامي عنها من قبل المؤلف البراك؟!! نعوذ بالله من العصبية العمياء.
وأنا كفيل للمؤلف بأن يحضر لي دليلاً واحدً ولو ظنياً بأن الشيخ راشد بن خنين كان انتقاله إلى الأحساء في مطلع عام 1220هـ.
بل أن الوثيقة التي أتى فيها أن الشيخ ابن خنين قد حكم في حكمٍ في بلدة الدلم عام 1199هـ تحتاج إلى دراسة وتثبت في حالها([5])؛ فهي ليست أصلاً مستقلاً، بل هي عبارة عن نقلٍ لهذا النص تخبط فيها النص المستنسخ في آخرها، ويكاد يفهم منه تقدم الحكم عن عام 1199هـ، فقد أتى في هذه الوثيقة من قول شخصٍ آخر غير الشيخ ابن خنين؛ قوله: (وليعلم أن المشترى قبل الخط بمدة سنين طويله ... محرم يوم الجمعة ثالث عشر شوال سنة 1199هـ من هجرة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. كذا وجدته، نقله الفقير إلى الله تعالى عبد العزيز بن صالح الصرامي سنة 1253هـ وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، والحمد لله رب العالمين. نقلته وأنا الفقير إلى الله عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن عتيق وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه سنة 1373هـ).
فهل يمكن أن تجعل وثيقة كهذه دليلاً على بقاء الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله في الدلم إلى سنة 1199هـ ونحوها؟! عند المؤلف ومن وافقه = نعم!!
وسيأتي بيان هذا في موضع لاحق من كلام المؤلف إن شاء الله.
ويؤيد هذا الكلام الذي رددنا فيه على المؤلف ما يقوله الاستاذ الفاضل البحّاثة المؤرخ عبد الله بن عيسى الذرمان؛ حيث قال([6]): (سافر الشيخ راشد الى الإحساء في النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني عشر الهجري، وذكر الشيخ محمد بن خاتم الإحسائي في إحدى إجازاته العلمية أن سبب انتقال الشيخ راشد هو أنه كان معادياً لدعوة الامام محمد بن عبدالوهاب محذراً الناس من دعوته ومبادئها.
ولما وفد إلى الإحساء سكن فريق المرابدة في محلة الكوت، وخالط كبار علماء الإحساء وجالسهم واستفاد من علومهم، ونال إجازة حافلة في رواية كتب الحديث الستة عن العلامة عبدالله بن محمد العبداللطيف الإحسائي الشافعي، عن العلامة المحدث عبد الله بن سالم البصري صاحب كتاب "الإمداد في علو الإسناد".
وذكر المؤرخ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن آل إسماعيل الإحسائي أن الحاج بكر بن أحمد بن عبد الله البصري أوقف عقاراً وبيتاً له معروف ببيت الدوغاني على الشيخ راشد بن خنين مما يدل على مزيد فضله وعلو قدره ومحبة أهل الإحساء له).
وهذا نصٌ دقيقٌ متثبتٌ به مستندٌ على وقائع مترابطةٍ حكت أشياء دقيقة عن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله.
لكن هذا الكلام لم يرق للمؤلف بناءً على ورود عام 1199هـ في تلك الوثيقة الغامضة المحتملة التي لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها دليلاً قاطعاً في رد الكلام السابق.
ومن المغالطات التي قالها المؤلف في تعليقه على كلام الأستاذ الفاضل الذرمان؛ قوله أن نقل الشيخ ابن خاتم لم يكن في إجازته للشيخ الحبشي، وإنما هو في ترجمة شيوخه، وقد رددنا فيما مضى هذا الكلام وبينا عدم صحته؛ وخطأه.

([1]) انظر ص29 من الكتاب.

([2]) انظر على سبيل المثال فهرس الفهارس والأثبات للعلامة الكتاني (ج2/ص866)، فيوضات البحر الملي للحبشي (ص144).

([3]) انظر ج1/ص788 من الكتاب.

([4]) انظر ص89 من الكتاب.

([5]) انظر ص103 من الكتاب.

([6]) انظر جريدة الجزيرة عدد يوم الأحد 24 ذو القعدة 1421هـ صفحة الوراق.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم ذكر المؤلف في مبحث النصوص التاريخية([1]) قوله متفاخراً بتلك النصوص التي استشهد بها: (ولذا فقد اعتمدت النصوص التاريخية التي كتبها مؤرخو الدعوة الإصلاحية، والرسائل التي كتبها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله، ومن بعده أبناؤه وأحفاده، مستخلصاً منها الشواهد والبراهين على بطلان الرأي السائد أن الشيخ راشد بن خنين رحمه الله كان معارضاً لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وجرى ترحيله من بلده؛ إذ بقي في بلده منذ بدء الدعوة الإصلاحية 1157هـ حتى 1199هـ).
أقول: قد تقدم فيما مضى الرد على هذا الكلام من قبل المؤلف، ولا ضير في إعادة الرد هنا على هذا الكلام بعبارة أخرى.
فالمؤلف هنا يريد أن يخبرنا بأنه قد جمع نصوصاً من كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومن كلام أولاده وكلام علماء الدعوة يؤيد ما ذهب إليه وقرره من أن الشيخ ابن خنين بريء من تهمة المعارضة والمعاداة للدعوة الإصلاحية!!
وسيقف القارئ الكريم أن كل هذا من محاولات المؤلف للتدليس على القارئ الكريم في محاولة منه لليّ نصوص العبارات لتخدم فكرته التي تبناها ونافح عنها.
هذه النصوص أيها القارئ الكريم التي استشهد بها عبارة عن نصوص عامة لا تخدم قضية المؤلف التي يدافع عنها، ولا أدري كيف سوغ لنفسه أن يجعل مثل هذه النصوص العامة دليلاً يستدل به على أمرٍ خاصٍ لم يخالف فيه إلا المؤلف ومن تابعه؟!
المؤلف هنا كما قد أشرنا سابقاً جعل بقاء الشيخ ابن خنين في بلدة الدلم إلى سنة 1199هـ، وهذا الذي جعله يقرر ويلزم ويجزم بأن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأئمة الدعوة قد عرفوا الشيخ ابن خنين وحاله ولم يقفوا منه على ما يسمى معارضة أو عداوة!!
وقد أشرنا سابقاً أن هذا التاريخ وهمٌ وقع فيه المؤلف لما أن وقف على تلك الوثيقة المستنسخة التي يفهم منها أن كتابة الشيخ ابن خنين لحكمها كان قبل هذا التاريخ بزمن طويل، لكن المؤلف لما أن رأى هذا التاريخ مسطر طار به فرحاً ولم يكلف نفسه عناء البحث والتدقيق والنظر الثاقب.
فكل الدلائل والبراهين والأخبار والحكايات والتقييدات تدل دلالة واضحة قد لا تقبل الشك أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كان قد رحل إلى الأحساء قبل تاريخ 1199هـ بمدة طويلة.. ولا أفتري إذا قلت أن المؤلف يعلم هذا الأمر من خلال دراسته عن الشيخ رحمه الله، لكنه تناسا هذا كله بمجرد أن وقف على تلك الوثيقة المشكوك فيها والتي لم يستطع أن يقرأ نصها بشكل دقيق ثاقب.. فقد أشرنا فيما سبق إلى ذلك وأعيده هنا للفائدة؛ فأقول:
نص الوثيقة يكاد يفهم منه تقدم الحكم عن عام 1199هـ، فقد أتى في هذه الوثيقة من قول شخصٍ آخر غير الشيخ ابن خنين؛ قوله: (وليعلم أن المشترى قبل الخط بمدة سنين طويله ... محرم يوم الجمعة ثالث عشر شوال سنة 1199هـ من هجرة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. كذا وجدته، نقله الفقير إلى الله تعالى عبد العزيز بن صالح الصرامي سنة 1253هـ وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، والحمد لله رب العالمين. نقلته وأنا الفقير إلى الله عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن عتيق وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه سنة 1373هـ).
فهل يمكن أن تجعل وثيقة كهذه دليلاً على بقاء الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله في الدلم إلى سنة 1199هـ ونحوها؟! عند المؤلف ومن وافقه = نعم!!
وقد قلت الواقع والتاريخ والأحداث والأخبار والنصوص والوثائق تبين وتدل بشكل يكاد يقطع به أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كان قد رحل إلى الإحساء قبل هذا التاريخ بمدة. فتأمل
أما محاولته إقحام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأئمة الدعوة في موضوع براءة الشيخ ابن خنين من المعارضة والعادوة لهم فهذا أمرٌ عجيبٌ جديدٌ لم أقف على من فعله سوى المؤلف هنا في كتابه هذا!!
فقد لوى نصوص وعبارات الأئمة ليطوعها حتى تكون له دليلاً فيما يتبناه ويقوله، وأن هذه القراءة للنصوص التي عملها المؤلف مفتقدة إلى القراءة الدقيقة المتأنية التي يعرف القارئ الحاذق منها ماذا يقرأ فيها، وكيف يستخلص منها، أما إذا حضرت العصبية العمياء حال القراءة لنصٍ ما من النصوص فقل على الاستدلال من هذا النص السلام!
وما عرف هذا المؤلف هداه الله أن الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب لم يرد على ابن خنين لأنه أصلاً لم يرد منه أمرٌ يستدعي من الشيخ أن يرد عليه حال كونه في بلده، وقد سبق بيان أن الشيخ ابن خنين حال كونه في الدلم لم يصدر منه ما يعارض الدعوة أو يعاديها بالشكل العلني الذي يشتهر فيه أمره فيستدعي الرد عليه وإيقافه وتنبيهه.
وإلا فالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب من أحرص الناس على تبيين دعوته ومنهجه للمخالف متى ما علم مخالفته، وهذا دليلٌ واضح يخدم ما رددنا به على المؤلف؛ وأن الشيخ ابن خنين لم يبدأ بالتصريح والاظهار للعداوة والمخالفة إلا بعد خروجه إلى الإحساء لا قبل ذلك. فتأمل
ثم من قال لك أيها المؤلف أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كان من المتعصبين المجاهرين المعادين أشد العداوة للدعوة الإصلاحية؟!!
لا لم يكن كذلك، وأنت من خلال كلامك ومنافحتك عن الشيخ توهم أنه كان كذلك، ونقول لك: لا لم يكن الشيخ ابن خنين بهذه الصورة إطلاقا، نعم لم ترق له الدعوة، ولم يقبل بعض مضامينها؛ لكنه لم يكن محارباً محرضاً مؤلفاً في الرد والطعن والسب فيها. فتنبه لهذا الأمر فإنه دقيق.
فلذلك لم يرد في رسائل ومسائل أئمة الدعوة الرد على الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله، لكن لا ننفي عنه العداوة والمعارضة لثبوتها عنه بنقل المشاهد المعاين الواقف عليها. فتأمل

([1]) انظر ص61 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف بعد هذا([1]): (وهنا أورد نصين يوضحان أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قد تلقى العلم على الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف الشافعي الإحسائي المشهور...).
أقول: أورد المؤلف هذين النصين عن أخذ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عن الشيخ ابن عبد اللطيف ليبين أن كلا الشيخين محمد وراشد قد أخذا عن هذا الشيخ، وأن هذا يدل على اتفقاهما وعدم حصول شيء بينهما!!
ولا أدري هل هذه محاولة تدليس أخرى يدلس بها المؤلف على القارئ الكريم؟!!
قد أشرنا فيما سبق أن العلم يطلب من أهله المتقنين له ممن حصلت له ملكة الطلب وشغف العلم، فلا يكون هذا العالم أو ذاك حكراً على هذا الطالب أو ذاك.
وقد قلنا فيما سبق أن طلب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب على الشيخ ابن عبد اللطيف كان في وقتٍ مبكرٍ قبل أن يعرف الشيخ ابن خنين الشيخ ابن عبد اللطيف بسنوات.
فلا أدري أن الدليل من هذا أن الشيخان لم يكن بينهما شيء؟!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
بل أفيد القارئ الكريم أن الشيخ ابن عبد اللطيف كان ممن يتكلم في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ودعوته، وقد جرت بينهما مراسلاتٌ في هذا الشأن؛ فلم يسكت عنه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رغم أنه تلميذه، ولكنه كان متلطفاً بالكلام مؤدباً عارفاً للرجل قدره وعلمه.
وقد قلنا فيما سبق أن المحققين من البحّاثة والمؤرخين يقولون بأقدمية الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب على الشيخ راشد بن خنين وأنه أكبر منه سناً، أما الجزم بلا دليلٍ فلا يروج عندنا ولا سوق له.
والمشكلة أن المؤلف قد عرف تقدم طلب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب والأخذ عن الشيخ ابن عبد اللطيف، وذكر ايضاً مراسلات الشيخ التي يرد بها عليه؛ فلا أدري لماذا ترك التنبيه على هذا وتغاظى عنه ولم يلقه بالا؟!!
أترك الإجابة للقارئ الكريم.

([1]) انظر ص61 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم ذكر بعد هاذين النصين نصاً([1]) يقول عنه: (وفي رسالة واضحة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب توضح مدى ما يتمتع به علماء الخرج من مكانة لدى علماء نجد عموما، والإحساء على اختلاف مذاهبهم...).
أقول: هذا ما تحاول إبرازه وإظهاره؛ أن يكون الخرج وما حوله وعلماؤه عن بكرة أبيهم طائعين موالين لم تصدر منهم شائنة في حق الدعوة!! أليس كذلك؟! هيهات هيهات
هذا النص أيها القارئ الكريم أورده المؤلف ليبين من خلاله أن علماء الخرج _ كلهم بزعمه _ لم تصدر منهم مخالفة للدعوة، ولم يعارضوها _ طبعاً ومنهم الشيخ ابن خنين _، وهذا إيهامٌ وتدليس آخر على القارئ الكريم.
وما عرف المؤلف زمن كتابة هذه الرسالة من الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، بل ولم يعرف أيضا أنه لم يصدر من ابن خنين أمراً معارضا معاديا في تلك الفترة، بل أيها القارئ الكريم إن هذه الرسالة رد على المؤلف نفسه؛ فهي أثبتت أنه يوجد في الخرج وضواحيه علماء قد يخالفون الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الرأي والمنهج والدعوة؛ فلذلك أراد الشيخ رحمه الله أن يعرض عليهم أمره قبل أن يحكم فيهم بحكم.. والنص موجود يستطيع القارئ أن يقف عليه وينظر.

([1]) انظر ص63 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم أورد المؤلف نصوصا تفيد أن بلدة (الدلم) قد دخلت تحت لواء الدولة وأن الشيخ ابن خنين ما زال بها؛ وأنه لم يتعرض له من قبلهم([1])؛ وانه قد قبض على أشخاصٍ لم يكن الشيخ ابن خنين من ضمنهم.
أقول: أصبح المؤلف يردد كلامه وأدلته بشكلٍ سمجٍ لا أدري هل نسي معه الأمانة العلمية، والبحث العلمي؟!!
قد قلنا مراراً وتكراراً أن الشيخ ابن خنين لم يحصل منه ما يعارض الدعوة حال كونه في بلد الدلم؛ وأن هذا لم يحصل منه إلا في فترة عاقبة أتت من جراء مخالطته لعلماء الإحساء والمعارضين وتسرب بعض أفكارهم إليه.
ثم ألم تقل قبل قليل أن الخرج وضواحيها كانت مؤيدة بالكامل للدعوة الإصلاحية؟! أم هذا تناقض آخر لك أيها المؤلف؟!!

([1]) انظر ص65 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال بعد إيراده للنص الأول([1]): (فلو كان للشيخ راشد بن خنين دور في تازيم الأمر بين آل سعود وآل زامل والذي ينتمي إليهم نسباً لكان على الأقل أُخذ إلى الدرعية أو أبعد عن بلده الدلم كما تشير الروايات المختلفة، بل بقي الشيخ راشد يقوم بدوره... حتى نهاية عام 1199، كما لم يرد إليه رسالة تأنيب أو غيرها من الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب).
أقول: سبحان الله؛ ما أكثر ما يردد هذا المؤلف كلامه وكأنه اسطوانة مشروخة، ترديد لا يمل هو منه، لأنه لا يعرف غير هذا أصلاً دليلاً له؛ فلا يملك إلا أن يكرره في كل حين!!
من قال لك أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كان محرضاً لآل زامل على الدولة السعودية؟!! وأتحداك أن تحضر قولاً لعالم يقول بهذا، ووالله لن تقدر.. فلم يقل أحدٌ أصلاً أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان من المحرضين على الدولة السعودية.. فلا تستنتج من بنيات أفكارك ما يوافق هواك.
ثم من قال لك أنه أظهر معارضةً أو عداوة حال كونه في بلدة الدلم وصرح بها واشتهر ذلك عنه؟!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
أما تمسكه بهذا التاريخ المزعوم 1199هت فلا ألومه به؛ فإنه يعتبر بالنسبة له دليلٌ على بقاء الشيخ في الدلم إلى وقت متأخر، وقد نسفنا هذا الكلام فيما مضى مما يغني عن إعادته هنا.

ثم أذكر أحتمالاً مهماً؛ وهو أنه ما أدرى المؤلف أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان مختبئاً مستتراً عن أعين الدولة ورجالها! وقد قلنا سابقا أن الشيخ ابن خنين قد ولي قضاء الدلم في فترات متقطعة فيما بين عامي 1162-1176هـ.

([1]) انظر ص66 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* وكرر هذا الكلام مرة أخرى لما أن أورد نصاً([1]) عام 1197هـ يفيد أن ابن زامل صاحب الدلم قد قتل؛ فقال معلقا على هذا النص: (وهذا النص كذلك يوضح أنه على الرغم من قتل زيد بن زامل فقد بقي الشيخ راشد بن خنين في الدلم، فلو كان له دور في تحريض ابن زامل على قتال أهل الدرعية كما يشاع لكان قد أخذ إلى الدرعية أو أبعد عن بلده، لكنه بقي حتى عام 1199هـ أي بعد سنتين حتى طابت نفسه وانتقل إلى الأحساء بحثا عن العلم في بيئة هي مناسبة له لكونه على المذهب الحنفي.. بالإضافة إلى الديون التي لحقت به في بلده فوجد هناك من وفى عنه دينه وأوقف عليه الأوقاف).
أقول: سبحان الله ما يفتأ هذا المؤلف يكرر ويكرر ويعيد ويزيد على هذه الإسطوانه!! وأنا أتحدى المؤلف أن يثبت أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان في الدلم إلى سنة 1199هـ من غير تلك الوثيقة المشكوك فيها، وأنا أعلم علم اليقين أنه لن يستطيع ذلك.
بل الصحيح الصواب كما مرّ بنا أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله قد خرج من بلده إلى الإحساء قبل هذا الزمن بمدة، والكلام قد مضى فراجعه؛ إذا لا حاجة للتكرار كما يفعل المؤلف في كتابه.
لكن الجديد هنا والمضحك هو قول المؤلف: (حتى طابت نفسه وانتقل إلى الأحساء بحثا عن العلم في بيئة هي مناسبة له لكونه على المذهب الحنفي.. بالإضافة إلى الديون التي لحقت به في بلده فوجد هناك من وفى عنه دينه وأوقف عليه الأوقاف)!!
فمن قال غيرك ومن كيسك ان الشيخ لم ينتقل إلى الإحساء إلا بعد أن طابت نفسه؟!! والله ما عهدنا هذا ولا علمناه إلا منك الآن أيها الحاذق!! أين الدليل؟! أما سواليف عجائز فلا تروج في سوقنا. فتنبه
طبعاً كل هذه الاستنتاجات والتخرصات من المؤلف ليجعل ساحة الشيخ ابن خنين بريئة نقية طاهرة!! فلذلك ألف هذا الكتاب أصلا.
ثم تأتي الطامة الأخرى وأنه ما خرج أيضاً إلا ليبحث عن بيئة علمية مناسبة لمذهبه الحنفي!! ما هذا التحذلق والاستخفاف بالعقول يا هذا؟!!
ألم يعلم هذا المؤلف المسكين أن الشيخ ابن خنين وإن كان حنفي المذهب إلا أنه تعلم في الإحساء على علماء الشافعية والمالكية؛ فهل كانت الإحساء حكراً ووقفاً على علماء الأحناف ومذهبهم؟!!
تسفيه بعقول القراء لا أعلم كيف تجرأ هذا المؤلف على تسطيره وقوله.. فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
قد كان قاضياً عالماً مبرزاً في بلده الدلم وهو على المذهب الحنفي؛ فمن تعرض له أو ضايقه؟!! لم يحصل شيء من هذا إطلاقاً، فلا تدلس ولا تشوشر على الناس بهراءٍ لا سلطان عليه.
ثم ياتي ويضيف سبباً ثالثاً لخروجه وهو الدين الذي حلّ به وكسر ظهره وعجز عن سداده!!
وأقسم أن المؤلف ما قال هذا الكلام إلا من عقله وكيسه لم يستند في هذا كله إلى دليلٍ معتبرٍ صحيح، وإلا فمن قال أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان مديوناً وأثقله الدين حتى ذهب إلى من يسدده عنه؟!! تهريجٌ واستخفافٌ وهرطقةٌ ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.
إذا كان الشيخ في بلده قاضيها، وهو قريبٌ في النسب من أمراءها آل زامل فهل سيكون في بلده مثخناً بالديون ويعجز عن سدادها حتى يذهب بعيداً إلى الإحساء بالذات ليسدد دينه؟!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
وقد تطرقنا فيما سبق إلى هذا الدين والإقطاع الذي أعطي للشيخ، وأنه ليس لدين حلّ به أو نحوه، بل هو عطية تقدم بها أحد أعيان الإحساء لما أن وجد الشيخ راشداً موافقاً لما يراه هو ونشأ عليه من معارضة للدعوة؛ مع فضل الشيخ ابن خنين وعلمه، فأراد الاستفادة منه في بلده فهيأ له سبل الراحة هناك، فأقطعه وأوقف عليه.

([1]) انظر ص67 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال بعد ذلك([1]): (والشاهد من إيراد هذا النص أعلاه هو أنه على الرغم من بيع تركة الشيخ راشد بن خنين بعد وفاته في عام 1206هـ لم يظهر ما يفيد كتابات أخفاها الشيخ راشد وهي ضد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله).
أقول: سبحان الله؛ وهل يلزم أن يظهر شيء؟! أو هل يلزم أن يكتب شيء؟!
هذا إلزامٌ من المؤلف بما لا يلزم، فهل اشتهر الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله بالتأليف حتى تقول هذا في حقه؟!
أم هل استقر في بلدٍ واحدٍ طيلة عمره حتى لا توجد كتاباته ورسائله إلا فيه؟!
هذه الطريقة من المؤلف تعتبر جبرٌ وإلزامٌ للقارئ بأن يقول أن الشيخ ابن خنين بريء من معارضة الدعوة ولا يقول غير هذا، وإلا فقد أخطأ وتجنى واقترف ذنباً عظيما لا يغتفر!!!

فلذلك كرر هذا الادعاء نفسه؛ فقال بعد أن أورد نصاً عاماً([2]): (إن ذلك دليل على أن كتب الشخص الذي توفي سواء كان شخصا بارزا أو طالب علم تظهر بعد وفاته وتعرض للبيع ويظهر ما كان يخفيه).
أقول: لا أدري كيف يستطيع المؤلف أن يتجرأ بالجزم والتأكيد في أمرٍ لا يلزم منه ذلك؟! ويعلم الله وحده أن هذه عادة المؤلف في كل كتابه هذا، فهو لا يزال يجزم ويؤكد ويجبر الناس على فكرته، بل ويصف مخالفتها بالجهل والوهم ومجانبة الصواب والافتراء ونحو هذه العبارات التي مرت معنا.
كم من عالمٍ مات ولم تر كتبه النور، بل ولم يعلم أن له مؤلفات أصلا! وكم من عالمٍ مات ولم يؤلف كتاباً واحدا! فهل ستنكر هذه الحقائق من أجل أن تلزم الآخرين بفكرتك؟!! هيهات هيهات

([1]) انظر ص70 من الكتاب.

([2]) انظر ص70 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال بعد ذلك([1]): (أما القصيدة فإنها قيلت في وقتٍ مبكر؛ في حدود عام 1172هـ ولم يعارضها أحد، ولم ينتقدها أحد آن ذاك، لا الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب نفسه ولا أحد من أحفاده).
أقول: قد تقدم ذكر شيء من الرد على هذه القصيدة وكلام المؤلف عليها، وسيأتي مزيد أيضا إن شاء الله.
لكن الذي يهمنا هنا هو:
من أين حددت أن القصيدة قيلت في وقتٍ مبكرٍ في حدود عام 1172هـ؟!
أين قالها الشيخ ابن خنين؟!
وهل كون الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لم يرد عليها يعني هذا أنه وصلها خبرها أو وقف عليها فلم يعارضها؟!
إذا أجبت على هذه الأسئلة عندها كل ما تشاء، أما قبل هذا فلا تجزم ولا تلزم بأمرٍ لا يحتمل هذا، بل هو بعيدٌ عنه كل البعد.

([1]) انظر ص70 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم يأتي فيضيف على كلامه السابق فيقول([1]): (وفي هذا كله دليل على قدرة المشايخ أئمة الدعوة من آل الشيخ وغيرهم آن ذاك على الرد على القصيدة أو القصائد التي تعارض العقيدة).
وأقول: هذا من قبيل سابقه، تهافت في الرد والاستدلال لا يقبل ولا يسلم للمؤلف.
فهل اشتهر الشيخ ابن خنين بالنظم لقصائد عدائية ومعارضة للدعوة؟!
فلم نقف إلا على هذه القصيدة والتي أتى فيها الشاهد من الكلام ضمناً وتبعاً لا أصلا واستقلالا، ومع ذلك أبانت عن منهج الشيخ وما يكنه في صدره. فتأمل
فلا أدري لماذا كل هذا التناقض وعدم الانصاف من هذا المؤلف؟!!
ثم ما أدراك أنت _ كما تزعمه وتجزم به وكأنه واقعٌ لا يقبل النقاش _ أن هذه القصيدة وصلت إلى أئمة الدعوة ووقفوا عليها بكاملها لم يبتر منها شيئا؟!
الكلام الظني الاستنتاجي بلا علم ولا دليل لا يقبل في البحث العلمي إطلاقاً.
وما زلت أقول مراراً وتكراراً: أثبت العرش ثم انقش، بعيداً عن التخرصات والتهوكات.

([1]) انظر ص71 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم أعاد كلامه السابق _ الذي ليس في الكتاب إلا هو _ مرة أخرى ما يفتأ يكرره مراراً وتكراراً؛ فيقول بعد ذكره لنص عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ليس له علاقة بالموضوع([1]): (... فإنه لم يرد في رسائله الكثرة يرحمه الله ما يبين أنه كتب للشيخ راشد بن خنين في الخرج رسالة يعنفه فيها أو يذكر فيه أخطاء وقع فيها حيث عاصر ظهور الدعوة وانتشارها في بلدان نجد ومنها الخرج، ولم ينتقل الشيخ راشد بن خنين رحمه الله إلى الأحساء إلا حوالي 1200هـ ويدل على ذلك الوثائق التي كتبها وذيلها بالتواريخ والموثقة فيها الكتاب).
أقول: اسطوانة مشروخة لا يعرف هذا المؤلف إلا ترديدها؛ فإنه أصلاً لا يعرف غيرها!!
قد رددنا على هذا قله فيما مضى، وبينا حال هذه الوثائق الموثوقة _ بزعمه _ وبينا أن الوثيقة التي يدندن عليها ويجعلها سنده القوي لم تثبت أصلاً أن التاريخ المدون فيها هو من تدوين الشيخ ابن خنين، بل ذكرنا ما ينقض هذا الكلام وينسفه.. وأخبرنا المؤلف ماذا يصنع حيال هذا.
وقد قلت له سابقاً: أنا كفيل لك بأن تحضر بأن الشيخ بقي في بلده الدلم قاضياً إلى حدود هذا التاريخ _ أعني سنة 1199هـ _ من غير هذه الوثيقة التي تدندن عليها ولا تفيد هذا الأمر صراحة، بل هي تنقضه لمن عرف الخط وتمعن النظر.

([1]) انظر ص73 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم ذكر المؤلف في مبحث موقفه ورأيه في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ قوله([1]): (أورد الشيخ عبد الله آل محمود رأيا للشيخ راشد بن خنين في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ما نصه:
بل إن بعض الذين خالفوه _ أي الشيخ محمد _ رجعوا وعلموا أن ما جاء به هو الحق لما رأوا أدلته عليهم من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم لم يأتوا إلا بما قالوا شيوخهم، وبعضهم أقر بأن ما جاء به هو الحق ولكن منعه من متابعته الحق الكبر؛ وهو الشيخ راشد بن خنين فإنه قال: والله إنما جاء به محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو الحق، ولكن ما ينبغي أن يقودنا إليه رجلٌ من أحدثنا سناً ونحن بهذه المنزلة).
أقول: قد تقدمت الإشارة في الرد على هذا الشيخ وكتابه هذا فيما سبق، فمعلومة كهذه لا تعرف إلا في هذا الكتاب المجهول، ولا ينقلها إلا هذا الشيخ المجهول هل يعقل أن أثق بها وأجعلها دليلاً قبل سبرها والنظر فيها وتحليلها؟!!
وقد مضى الكلام عن هذا مستفيضاً فيما سبق؛ فانظره غير مأمور.
لكن يبقى هنا أن نلفت عناية القارئ الكريم إلى أن هذا النص المشكوك فيه والذي جعله المؤلف من أقوى أدلته ما هو إلا دليلاً عليه هو، فلا أعلم أين ذهب نظره وعقله وهو يستدل بهذا الكلام له، بينما هو في واقع الأمر عليه.. فقد صرح هذا الشيخ المحمود بأن الشيخ ابن خنين كان ممن يخالف الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ودعوته وينبذه؛ أقله شيئاً من مضامينها؛ فإنه قال: (بل إن بعض الذين خالفوه رجعوا وعلموا أن ما جاء به هو الحق لما رأوا أدلته عليهم من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله... وبعضهم أقر بأن ما جاء به هو الحق ولكن منعه من متابعته الحق الكبر؛ وهو الشيخ راشد بن خنين).
فهل بعد هذا الكلام شك في أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان معادياً للدعوة مبغضاً لها؟!!
ناهيك عن أن هذا الأمر قد قرره تلامذة الشيخ المقربين العارفين به وبأخباره!
فلا تأتيني بوثائق لا تخدم مرادك وبنصوص عامة خارجة عن محل النزاع وتقول لي (دراسة تحليلية للوثائق والنصوص التاريخية)؛ فأين هذه الدراسة التحليلية؟!! أعتقد أنها ذهبت مع التعصب الأعمى.

وهناك أمرٌ آخر ألفت نظر المؤلف والقارئ الكريم إليه؛ وهو كلمة (الكبر) في قوله (ولكن منعه من متابعته الحق الكبر) فإنها محتملة لمعنين لم يتضح أحدهما على الآخر؛ فإن الكلام بعدها يحتمل الأمرين جميعا، فإن المؤلف قد مشى على أن الكلمة معناه كبر السن، طبعاً ولم يلتفت إلى أي معنى آخر تحتمله لأنه لن يفيده في تقرير الأمر الذي يريد إلزام وجبر الآخرين عليه.
فإن الكلمة تحتمل أيضاً معنى التكبر والتغطرس وكون الإنسان يرى نفسه أكبر قدراً من غيرها، وهذا المعنى أيضاً يحتمله الكلام الأخير الذي أورده هذا المحمود. فتأمل

([1]) انظر ص77 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم تأتي الطامة الكبرى، والاستخفاف العلني بالعقول، والتناقض الصريح الشنيع من قبل المؤلف؛ فيقول صراحةً وبكل صفاقةٍ بعد نقله لهذا الكلام عن آل محمود([1]): (ويتضح من النص والذي لم ينشر من قبل موقف الشيخ راشد بن خنين من دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ورأيه فيه، وهو نص واضح وجلي لا لبس فيه وأنه لم يكن هناك مواقف معادية للدعوة أو أصحابها أو الأمراء من آل سعود).
أقول: يعلم الله وحده لا أجد ما أقوله هنا أو أكتبه على افتراء المؤلف وجرأته على تغيير الحقائق الواضحة الجلية التي لا يمكن أن تنطمس.. أترك التعليق للقارئ الكريم.
الشيخ المحمود يثبت ويقرر أن الشيخ ابن خنين كان ممن يرفض الدعوة ولم يتقبلها مع معرفته واقراره بصدقها وحقها، والمؤلف يقول (وهو نص واضح وجلي لا لبس فيه وأنه لم يكن هناك مواقف معادية للدعوة)!!!
سألتكم بالله أين هذا النص الواضح الجلي الذي لا لبس فيه؟!! أترك الإجابة للقارئ الكريم؛ فلا تعليق.

([1]) انظر ص77 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم يأتي فيقرر دليلاً آخر من أدلته العجيبة الغريبة التي لا يستدل بها مبتدئ فضلاً عن متمرس؛ فيستشهد بالتاريخ المنسوب للشيخ ابن خنين والذي لم يثبت بلا جدال أنه للشيخ دون سواه؛ فيقول([1]): (فالشيخ راشد هنا يثني على الإمام عبد العزيز؛ وبالتأكيد على من يسانده الشيخ محمد محمد بن عبد الوهاب. إذن فلا يصح أي شيء مما ذكر عن الشيخ راشد بن خنين...).
أقول: سبحان الله؛ وما زلت أعجب من صنيع هذا المؤلف في كتابه هذا!!
تاريخٌ لم يثبت أنه للشيخ، ونصٌ يثبت أن الشيخ يعترض على الدعوة ووثائق بعضها مشكوك فيه وبعضها الآخر خارج محل النزاع كل هذا يجعل المؤلف بكل صفاقة وجرأة يقول مؤكداً بما لا يقبل الشك والنزاع والتغيير: (إذن فلا يصح أي شيء مما ذكر عن الشيخ راشد بن خنين...)!!!
على العموم قد تقدم الرد على هذا الكلام فهو ما يزال يردده ترديداً لا يمل من ذلك.
يمدح الشيخ ابن خنين آل سعود إذا بالتأكيد هو يمدح الدعوة!!! لا أعلم ما هذا القياس؛ فإنه قياس مع الفارق.
ومن صفات الباحث المنصف عدم الجزم بأمر ليس هو مما يحتمل الجزم والتأكيد عليه بلا معارض.

([1]) انظر ص77 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم تأتي الأمانة العلمية _ المفقودة _ عند المؤلف فيقوم بإثبات هذا الأمر الذي يدعو إليه من كلام العجائز وكبار السن وسواليف المجالس والتي وضع لنا اسم شيخين الله أعلم بصحة ما قالاه، بل والله أعلم بصحة نقل المؤلف عنهما([1]) بلا اتهام.
وما علم المؤلف أن النقول الشفهية لا يعتمد عليها كدليل إلا إذا وجد ما يوافقها ويسندها.
بل ومرة أخرى _ على فرض قبول هذه السوالف الشفهية من أناس معاصرين بينهم وبين الشيخ مئات السنين _ تكون هذه السوالف ردا على المؤلف لا له. فتأمل
فإن مصيبة المؤلف أنه من لهفته على تقرير أمرٍ قد خالف فيه الإجماع يعتقد أن أي كلام حول موضوعه يعتبر دليلا له، ومن ثم يتفاجأ أنه كان دليلاً عليه. فتأمل
فإن النقل الأول الذي نقله من هذه الأخبار الشفهية المتأخرة يتضح أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أكبر سناً من الشيخ راشد بن خنين؛ وإن كان ليس الفارق بينهما بذاك، وأنه كانت بينه وبين الشيخ معاداة ومعارضه.
وإليك المقطع الذي يرد على المؤلف من هذه القصة التي استند عليها؛ (يذكرون أن الشيخ راشد بن خنين قد ذار الشيخمحمد بن عبد الوهاب في بداية لقاءه مع الأمير  محمد بن سعود وكان برفقة الشيخ ابن خنين صديق يقال له ابن هين).
فهنا الشيخ ابن خنين هو القادم، أي أنه هو الضيف، ومع ذلك هو الذي حضر عند الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وما ذاك إلا لعلمه بأنه أكبر منه سناً؛ وإن كان ليس بذاك الفرق الشاسع.
ثم تستمر القصة فيقول: (سأله رفيقه ابن هين عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ فقال ابن خنين: إنما وجدت عنده لا يخالف القرآن والسنة، فسأله ابن هين مرة أخرى: فهل إذا رجعنا إلى بلدنا هل ستتبعه؟ فرد عليه الشيخ ابن خنين وماذا سيقول الناس عني).
فهذا الكلام هو عين كلام الشيخ المحمود السابق، بل ويؤيد أن كلمة (الكبر) معناها التكبر والغطرسة. فتأمل
فأين من هذه الحكاية أن الشيخ لم يكن معادياً للدعوة وهي إنما أثبتت ذلك؟!!
واقعاً تمنيت أن لم يكتب الأستاذ البراك هذا الكتاب حتى لا تتأثر مصداقيته أمام الناس!!

([1]) انظر ص78 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف في بحث انتقال الشيخ إلى الإحساء([1]): (وقد تكلم كثير من الكتاب والمؤرخين عن انتقال الشيخ راشد بن خنين إلى الإحساء بكلام لا يستند إلى حقيقة تاريخية، أو وثيقة مكتوبة، إنما هو كلام ظني ومختلق).
أقول: قف على هذا التبجح الصريح والتشبع بما لم يعطى من قبل هذا المؤلف.
اتهامات للآخرين كعادته بلا خجل ولا حياء، يريد أن يقول أنكم كذابون مختلقون مزورون تتكلمون بلا دليل، وكأنه هو الذي قد الدليل وصدق في كلامه!! هيهات هيهات
بل يعلم الله وحده أنك قد أتيت في كتابك هذا بما لم يأت به قبلك، وأردت جبر وإلزام الآخرين بما فيه بلا دليلٍ صريحٍ قاطع يمكن أن يستند إليها، وقد أخبرناك سابقاً عن حال وثيقتك التي تدندن عليها وأن الشيخ كان باقياً في الدلم سنة 1199هـ، فلا أدري هل أنت دخيلٌ على هذا العلم، أم أن لك مآرب أخرى؟!!
وقد اوضحنا فيما سبق وألمحنا إلى طرفٍ من أسباب انتقال الشيخ إلى الإحساء وكيف كان ومتى كان تقريباً.
ولا يلزم من انتقال الشيخ ابن خنين إلى الإحساء أن يكون قد رحِّل ونفي جبراً وقسرا كما يحاول إيصاله المؤلف، بل قد يكون خروجه هذا من تلقاء نفسه لعدم تمكنه من اظهار ما يقرره من مخالفات للدعوة طلباً للسلامة.

([1]) انظر ص79 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم أخذ يعيد أسباب انتقاله للإحساء بلا برهان ولا دليل([1])، وقد رددنا سابقاً كل هذه التخرصات والتهوكات من قبله.
وأنا أجزم أن كثيرا من هذه التخرصات والرجم بالغيب من قبل المؤلف هو تسليمه لما جاء في الوثيقة التي وجد فيها عام 1199هـ ظناً منه أن كاتبه هو الشيخ ابن خنين، أو أن الحكم كان في هذه السنة، ومن جراء عدم التثبت في هذا الأمر وقع المؤلف في كل هذه الأخطاء التي كان حريا به أن ينزه نفسه عنها.
فلو كلف نفسه دراسة هذه الوثيقة بتمعن وتؤدة لبان له صدق كثيرٍ مما يحاول هو في كتابه هنا نسفه وتكذيبه.
وأعيد كلامي الستبق حول هذه الوثيقة فأقول:
نص الوثيقة يكاد يفهم منه تقدم الحكم عن عام 1199هـ، فقد أتى في هذه الوثيقة من قول شخصٍ آخر غير الشيخ ابن خنين؛ قوله: (وليعلم أن المشترى قبل الخط بمدة سنين طويله ... محرم يوم الجمعة ثالث عشر شوال سنة 1199هـ من هجرة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. كذا وجدته، نقله الفقير إلى الله تعالى عبد العزيز بن صالح الصرامي سنة 1253هـ وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، والحمد لله رب العالمين. نقلته وأنا الفقير إلى الله عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن عتيق وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه سنة 1373هـ).
فهل يمكن أن تجعل وثيقة كهذه دليلاً على بقاء الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله في الدلم إلى سنة 1199هـ ونحوها؟! عند المؤلف ومن وافقه = نعم!!
وقد قلت الواقع والتاريخ والأحداث والأخبار والنصوص والوثائق تبين وتدل بشكل يكاد يقطع به أن الشيخ ابن خنين رحمه الله كان قد رحل إلى الإحساء قبل هذا التاريخ بمدة. فتأمل
وأعيد أنا وأكرر أيضا للمؤلف: أثبت العرش ثم انقش.

([1]) انظر ص80، 81، 82 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال المؤلف في مبحث الشيخ راشد ونظم الشعر([1]): (وقد نشرت مجلة الوثيقة الصادرة من البحرين تراجم لبعض العلماء ومنه الشيخ راشد بن خنين وأشار الكاتب عند حديثه عن القصيدة بأنها منقولة بخط الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح الصرامي في رجب 1273هـ، وهو أحد قضاة بلدان الخرج. انتهى
وفي هذا دلالة على خلو تلك القصيدة مما أشيع حولها أنها ضد الدعوة إذ لو كانت كذلك لما نقلها الشيخ عبد العزيز الصرامي).
أقول: سبحان الله؛ انظر إلى هذا التدليس الجديد الآخر من قبل هذا المؤلف هداه الله، طبعاً في محاولة إظهار أن واحداً من علماء الدعوة قد نسخ هذه القصيدة ونقلها ولم يعترض عليها!!
وفي هذا الكلام من التجني الذي لا يقبل ما الله به عليم.
أولاً: من قال لك أن هذه القصيدة موجهة للرد على الإمام ودعوته سوى ذاك المبتدع الحداد؟!
وقد طلبت منك فيما سبق أن تأتيني بمن قال أن هذه القصيدة كتبت في الرد على الدعوة وإمامها من قبل الشيخ محمد نفسه او واحداً من أئمة الدعوة.
وكون الرد أتى ضمناً لا يعني هذا أ نتوصف القصيدة بأنها برمتها ردٌ على الدعوة وصاحبها.
ثانياً: لا يعني نقل الشيخ الصرامي لهذه القصيدة أن تقول في حقه (وفي هذا دلالة على خلو تلك القصيدة مما أشيع حولها أنها ضد الدعوة إذ لو كانت كذلك لما نقلها الشيخ عبد العزيز الصرامي) فهو لم يقل أصلاً أنها في الرد على الدعوة حتى تقول هذا الكلام وتستنتجه من فعله.
فلم أقف يعلم الله تعالى على هذه الدلالة المزعومة، وما المانع أن ينقلها الشيخ الصرامي وينسخها وهو من قضاة الدولة السعودية، فإنه شيخ عالم يعرف كيف يميز وينتقي الصحيح والحسن.
ولو كنت منصفاً أميناً ذو منهج علمي لأخبرت القارئ الكريم أن الشيخ نقل القصيدة غير كاملة؛ بحيث قد أسقط منها الأبيات التي مست الدعوة وصاحبها.. فلماذا أعرضت عن قول هذا وتوضيحه؟!!
فهذا دليل عليك أيها الحاذق، وما أكثر ما تقع في شر أدلتك.
ثم لماذا لم تقل أن النسخة الكاملة أول ما ظهرت إنما كان ذلك في الإحساء على يد كاتبٍ من أهل تلك البلدة!!
وأترك الفهم لهذا الكلام للقارئ الكريم.

([1]) انظر ص141 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

* ثم قال بعد أن أورد نصا عاما للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ليس له علاقة بالموضوع([1]): (والشاهد من إيراد النص أعلاه من الرسالة هو أن الشيخ راشد بن خنين معاصرا لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وبكل تأكيد أنه قد اطلع على قصيدته القافيّة ولم يرد عليها...).
أقول: هذه هي عادتك عفا الله عنك؛ الجزم والتيقن والحكم على أمرٍ ما من تلقاء نفسك بلا تورعٍ أو تروي أو نقدٍ أو تحليلٍ علمي!!
وقد تقدم الرد على مثل هذه الإلزامات والتهوكات فيما سبق، الأنَّ الشيخين متعاصرين يعني جبراً وإلزاماً وبكل تأكيد أن الشيخ محمد رحمه الله قد اطلع على القصيدة؟!!! لا تعليق

وبهذا أكون قد أنهيت ما أراد الله تعالى من الرد على ما سطره الأستاذ عبد العزيز البراك هداه الله ووفقه وأصلح شأنه، ويعلم الله وحده أني قد كتبت هذا الرد على عجلٍ وعلى ضيقٍ من الوقت، على سبيل الاختصار والاجمال، ناصحاً لوجه الله تعالى.
والحمد لله الذي بنعمه تتم الصالحات.وكتبه/ السكران التميمي
([1]) انظر ص145 من الكتاب.

----------


## السكران التميمي

الحمد لله الذي أنجزه على خير

----------


## رياض بن عبدالمحسن بن سعيد

جزاك الله خيراً وهذا والله ما نعانيه من أهل البحث في التاريخ والسير تقلب الحقائق التاريخية وما تواتر نقله بيقين لله درك يالتميمي

----------


## وادي الفقي

جزاك الله خير شيخي الكريم ابو عصام ورفع الله قدرك

----------

